# When excercising remember to strive for good form, not high repetitions



## WhatInThe (Oct 16, 2018)

When exercising, lifting weights, using strength machines or cardio equipment using good form is just as important as the number ie reps, weight or time. Poor form can lead to injury along with tiring. I know people who would rather struggle to get one set of 10 reps with the last 4-5 being a sloppy struggle. It's better/safer to do 2-3 sets of 4 perfectly. Same for bikes, elipticals etc, adjust accordingly

Form and safety, not numbers.


----------



## Woodard (Nov 12, 2018)

Absolutely true. Good form is especially important when the workout involves the spine and groups of smaller muscles like the shoulders. You really don't want to risk injuring those two. Spine for obvious reasons and shoulders because they heal very slowly.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 12, 2018)

Agree. Greetings Woodard, welcome to the forum. :welcome:


----------

